# Where to Charter in October



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I have managed to do a lot of daysailing this summer but nothing longer because of distractions in life. We have 10 days off in the end of October. My heart has been set on the PNW but feel it might be too cold in October or at least unpredictable weather wise. What other options of October cruising destinations are recommended.

I have considered staying locally and cruising to the Channel Islands out of Ventura or Santa Barbara.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

You can't beat the Windwards or Leewards in October. The summer heat is on it's way out, but Christmas Winds haven't arrived yet. Chances are that you can still get summer rates from some companies (I assume you mean bareboat chartering?).
Thanks to the internet, hurricanes can no longer sneak up on one unannounced, so there's little to no worry about them.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with capta. The Eastern Caribbean is the way to go, especially BVI. You can fly nonstop LAX to STT for reasonable prices and have a wonderful time.


----------

